# AK47 and a nasty underfolder problem



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm looking for something and I thought you might have an idea and could point me in the right direction at least. A couple years back I went out and got my hands on (another) AK47 but unlike I wanted this one has a underfolder stock on it. Truly an inconvinance for what I want. With that about a year ago I heard talk of Command Arms making an adapter that fit over the frame to cover up that ugly hole where the folder was drilled. The peice had a tub on it to put a six possition stock on it. I on the other hand wanted to tac weild this cover on and cut the tub off so I could put a sid folder onto my firearm. When I went to go look at it again though I couldn't find it any where. With that... have you heard of this? Would you know where I could look to find such a deal?

Thanks,


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

I talked to Command Arms today and one I talked to was very helpful. I was informed that they have something as I want but for what I have in mind it wouldn't work at all. Because of the meteral and being able to attach a folding stock to it. I guess I will have to make my own but I wondering if I should try try to see if I can talk someone out of their Draco for it. That way I can pay $200 more and then slap a side folding stock on it.


----------

